# GPU-Z 0.7.5 causing crashes on load up



## jimmy dreambeard (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi guys,

The 0.7.5 version crashes my computer to a black screen on load up occasionally. It seems to happen when I have several applications running at the same time.

I'm running a 7870 LE with a i5-2500k (both overclocked but otherwise stable) in Windows 7 64bit. Let me know if I can provide any further information if you want to try and diagnose the issue.

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2014)

Any chance you could narrow it down to which running application causes GPU-Z to crash? Ideally steps to reproduce for me here.


----------



## jimmy dreambeard (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi W1zzard,

I almost always have MSI Afterburner open when I open up GPU-z. It crashed just then when I had Heaven Benchmark 4.0 open. When it has crashed previously, I think it was most likely whilst I had a game running in Steam and I alt+tabbed out to see how hot my card was running.

Just in case it's of any use, I've attached a picture of my tray below so you can see what I have running constantly.

The more exotic icons are; in the top left, a plantronics USB headset, and between Skydrive and MSI AB on the bottom row is a program called Lightboost which turns on strobing for my monitor (Benq XL2411T). The grey square patterned icon next to GPU-z is a disabed Virtu MVP control panel.





I hope that's of some use to you.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2014)

Try without Lightboost and then try without MSI AB, then without both


----------



## jimmy dreambeard (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok, I'll switch off Lightboost for the time being and I'll report back if I get any crashes


----------



## jimmy dreambeard (Jan 20, 2014)

No crashes so far with Lightboost disabled. I'll be turning it back on at some point though as it's too beneficial to just leave off. I guess I'll just have to turn it off again if I ever want to open up GPU-z


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2014)

jimmy dreambeard said:


> No crashes so far with Lightboost disabled. I'll be turning it back on at some point though as it's too beneficial to just leave off. I guess I'll just have to turn it off again if I ever want to open up GPU-z


Maybe some kind of workaround can be found, just need you to confirm first it's definitely Lightboost


----------



## jimmy dreambeard (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I've had no crashes so far with it off, I'll keep you posted over the next few days just to make sure. 

Thanks for your time, and great program by the way.


----------



## jimmy dreambeard (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmm, I'm not sure exactly what to say now. I think it might not solely be Lightboost.

Lightboost appears to be difficult to turn off, so although I had it disabled and not starting, I think it may have been running the entire time during my testing. However, whilst it was removed from my start folder I think it only started strobing whilst I was in-game. I got no crashes whilst MSI AB was uninstalled. Now I've reinstalled MSI AB and there is crashing when the GPU is under load.

Sorry that's a bit rambling!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2014)

It's also possible that it's the interaction of all three programs combined


----------



## psyside (Jan 27, 2014)

The same thing happens to me, and like 3-4 other Sapphire R9 290 *Tri X owners*, the system freezes, does the new version fix this? thanks.


----------



## True Christian (Jan 28, 2014)

Is this why DX11 Heaven 3.0 benchmark always locks up after 15 minutes with GPUz running or is it MSI AB? I have both programs open when I run benchmarks.

Should I close these before I run DX11 Heaven 3.0? Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2014)

True Christian said:


> Is this why DX11 Heaven 3.0 benchmark always locks up after 15 minutes with GPUz running or is it MSI AB? I have both programs open when I run benchmarks.
> 
> Should I close these before I run DX11 Heaven 3.0? Thanks.


Run only one or none in background and see if that helps


----------



## Hexa Fox (Jun 1, 2014)

I am having the same exact problem. I have an HD Radeon 6970. Anytime I use Control + Alt + Delete to get out of the game and start GPU-Z it freezes my computer, goes to blackscreen, then restarts. I literally just updated GPU-Z to 0.7.8 and had no trouble before this. However I had only used it about a dozen times and only for one game. They are both Games for Windows Live Games so I am guessing the update is what is crapping on me. Also I do not think I am running anything in the background besides Google Chrome. Here is a screen shot of my GPU-Z if it helps.


----------

